# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Nortrilen

## pruts

Ik moet starten met Nortrilen aan een dosis van 75mg. Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee?

----------


## Leontien

Linksboven kun je via de zoekmachine zoeken naar berichten die gaan over Nortrilen. Dan kun je ervaringen lezen van anderen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

